# Bench Only Destiny



## M1seryD1str1ct (Apr 9, 2016)

In light of recent back snapping, disc tossing events that don't seem to heal (that and I can't afford to keep paying docs while saving for a house)...I've decided to switch to bench-only training.

Spine doc said squats/deads permanently off the table, going on a year and even bending over bodyweight kills me sometimes. Got full clearance to bench til the cows come home though! Heh

Plot twist: Can't even bench 225 (yeah...). Got 2 dudes I'm close with that are my age pressing in the 300-400s though that are helping me get on track. Studying alot of Spoto, Mendelson, etc. Dudes like Lilly and Jamie Lewis even replying to Facebook messages with some tips which is awesome.

I've tried to stay on machines but found I just can't go without that 'attack the bar' warrior mindset, it's really proven to be a foundation of my life. So 225 here I come! Then 315 dammit! Then 405 dammit! Then 494 dammit! Then shoulder surgery dammit!!

Any tips or insight you guys may have to share? I'm terribly weak on bench so I'm willing to try out anything


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 9, 2016)

I like your attitude!!!
Might I suggest going to you tube and search " so you think you can bench"


----------



## mickems (Apr 9, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about the numbers so much, as long as you're progressing. I got stronger by bumping my weight up slowly. I like to play it safe, of course I'm an older guy too. I can't bench 350 but, I do what I can to activate my jacked-ness.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2016)

I would just caution you about the back.  If you don't do work that will build up the muscle which supports your spine and hips your back issues will actually get worse.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Apr 9, 2016)

Reverse hyper fixes everything. Ask Louie Simmons.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 9, 2016)

I like that your doing what you can. Be the best at what you *can* do; aspire to be one of the best benchers


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 9, 2016)

U need to find a doctor that doesn't tell u "don't squat or deadlift"  that's bullshit. Find a doc that is willing to work with you to strengthen your back back up and get u doing both lifts again.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Apr 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would just caution you about the back.  If you don't do work that will build up the muscle which supports your spine and hips your back issues will actually get worse.



That's a long term goal for sure. Saving for a house right now, once moved will be throwing money at my back.

Do you think with only a bulged/herniated disc that frequent chiropractic visits would be best course, or physical therapy? Chiro told me if I let him adjust me weekly he can get me back to normal lifts. Spine doc repeatedly just tells me stop weightlifting and I'm not doing surgery on you.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 10, 2016)

Box squats almost completely removed my lower back pain after a couple months.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 10, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> That's a long term goal for sure. Saving for a house right now, once moved will be throwing money at my back.
> 
> Do you think with only a bulged/herniated disc that frequent chiropractic visits would be best course, or physical therapy? Chiro told me if I let him adjust me weekly he can get me back to normal lifts. Spine doc repeatedly just tells me stop weightlifting and I'm not doing surgery on you.



I don't like saying "fuk what the doctors say!" When we don't like what they tell us (I.e. Don't do ___ lift), but I understand it. It's hard for us to stop. I'm still squatting and destroying my knees after being told to never do it again, but that's because im young and wanna enjoy my shit while I can. It's easier for them to just say "don't do this," than it is to actually fix it. I'm not too savvy on disc issues but I know there's a surgery you can have for some of them. After you buy your house and get settled in it I would seriously consider the surgery. Just make sure you have a surgeon/ doc you know is good.


----------



## mickems (Apr 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U need to find a doctor that doesn't tell u "don't squat or deadlift"  that's bullshit. Find a doc that is willing to work with you to strengthen your back back up and get u doing both lifts again.



chiropractors are notorious for saying "don't do deadlifts or squats". I  got rid of my slipped disc by doing deads and squats. wtf?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Box squats almost completely removed my lower back pain after a couple months.



They also removed your penis.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 11, 2016)

mickems said:


> chiropractors are notorious for saying "don't do deadlifts or squats". I  got rid of my slipped disc by doing deads and squats. wtf?



My chiro encourages me to do squats and deads and he does them too.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 11, 2016)

Man I would seek a new doc . or at least search out a great trainer that can work with you to strengthen your core and back muscles with out injury .


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 11, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> doc said squats/deads permanently off the table, going on a year and even bending over bodyweight kills me sometimes.


Everyone's spinal situation is different and there is no blanket fix as we all know. 
Mine was nerve pain due to bulged discs. It was so bad at one point that beyond the typical hot poker in my ass that wrapped about to my knee, I was also having testicular pain which resulted in me having ultrasounds of my balls to make sure it wasn't a torsion. I digress...

From my personal experience, the orthopod I've seen in the past specifically specializes in spinal surgery. (The practice is made up of different orthopods that have their own sub-specialty, his was the spine) When I was seeing him, he always told me the same thing, mobility in the spine and core strength was the most important thing for limiting my back pain. i.e. do a variety of stretching including the hamstrings to relieve their pull on the spine and strengthen the muscles surrounding the spine to assist further with spinal stabilization.

Never did he say, don't squat or deadlift. Actually he never told me there was anything I couldn't do and just advised me to let my body tell me what was ok or not. I know money is any issue right now and your non-lifting obligations take precedence but when possible maybe took into a ortho that is spine specific AND promotes activity as a cure. Not sure they will tell you anything different, but neglecting your back strength seems like a recipe for continuing back issues not fixes to me.

I know this has all been mentioned, the short of it was this. I had/have bulged disc and through mobility and strength training I am back pain free for more than two years. I still have the same issues as anyone with tightness and soreness but none of it is structural, its all muscular.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 11, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Might I suggest going to you tube and search " so you think you can bench"


While your at it, check out the "so you think you can" series on deadlift and squat. I was just talking in the chat about this series a week or two ago. EliteFTS/Dave Tate put them out, although he's not the one teaching it all.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jul 7, 2016)

UPDATE: HIT 225 TODAY!!

Trained 3 years for this shit, my benching balls finally dropped and I am now as strong as a 7th grader.

Question: How long do you project it will take for me to climb from 225 to 315? (Willing to bulk the entire way, not concerned with aesthetics)

*Note: Got myself one of Mark Bell's Slingshots too, tried doing some heavy reps in it today felt super comfy. Will start incorporating probably every other bench session


----------

